# Is my dog is too independent? Please help!



## TruckerDucker (Jun 8, 2013)

My *Miniature Schnauzer* is a year old. He's very smart and have thought him a dozen tricks extremely quickly. He gets daily long walks which he enjoys and gets loads of attention from the whole family. Problem is, he never wants to be around us, he'll never come up to us, he'll run away is we go towards him, and will never sit on our laps. He enjoys play but whenever he gets an object he'll just run into a corner with it. He eats just about anything and will do anything for food (except the simple 'come' command funnily enough). And whenever he gets taken off leash he'll run away to another dog or just will never come back for food. HELP! We were hoping for a more cuddlier dog to always be around us but this is quite worrying, he doesn't show that he ever wants to be around us, any advice?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

His personality is what it is. You can't force anyone (human or animal) to be what they aren't. If you weren't a cuddly person, would you like it if someone tried to make you be cuddly? I think not. Respect his space.

But also, make yourself someone he wants to be around. Don't be harsh or mean to him. Don't force him to do things he doesn't want to do unless it's absolutely necessary. Don't be obnoxiously in his face all the time. Etc.

If he doesn't come when off-leash, don't let him off-leash. Work on his recall (Google "Really Reliable Recall" for one method) until he's better at it. If he likes treats I don't think it'll be too hard. You just need to make sure the treats are more interesting than the other dog .


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Too independent for what? 

Dogs have personalities. Some of them are 'extroverts', some of them are extremely cuddly and affectionate with select people, some don't want to be touched or pet but do want to hang out and be close to you, some don't want to hang out with much of anyone, except occasionally and on their own terms, and some never stop touching people.

Nothing's wrong with any of them, and like Willowy said, you really can't change that. Definitely make your presence really positive and rewarding for him. Some of that means giving treats and using those to train him, not being loud or harsh. Some of that means, as my littlest mutt has taught me, respecting who they are and not forcing yourself on them.


----------



## SamiSaysRawr (May 26, 2012)

My JRT Rosie used to be very like that, but in the past few years she's became a little more cuddly. Maybe it's part of the 'terrier independence' thing?


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

I do think that is just his personality- Some dogs are just not cuddlers. It helps when you go to get a puppy if the breeder can help you pick out one that fits your needs (a more social, pup who wants to be around people etc)....
BTW we have a giant schnauzer, who while is def not Biddable-- she never "wants" to obey a command-- she is super snuggly and will try to get into your lap (my roommate puts her in his lap while he is watching TV, it is so funny) and she will work her head under your hand for a pet, and sticks to you like glue-- 
You may want to initiate a fun sport like Agility to do WITH him, or even take a Nosework class with him, to develop more of a relationship with your pup (I think a mini would be great at both of those)...


----------



## NicoleIsStoked (Aug 31, 2012)

What does this have to do with dog food?


----------

